# Information about NREMT-B testing



## Buzzvoodoo (Nov 17, 2010)

Mods please decide to sticky if you wish.

I know I am new myself but I would just like to share what I have discovered with fellow NREMT seeking students. I cant help but notice how many people create threads asking for advice on what to study for their up comming NREMT-B test. Well seek no further. 

I would like to start of by giving you all a little information about Pearson View. As most of you should know by now Pearson View is the company contracted to administer our NREMT-B testing. Many people such as myself have test anxiety and are generally not good test takers. I took my NREMT-B test on 11-16-2010 at 8am. Be sure to bring both forms of valid current ID's with you. One form of ID must have your signature. Some pearson view testing centers may have different setups but the one I chose to test at requires you to SCAN a digital fingerprint in as well as having them take a digital photograph of you. They will issue you a big locker so you can put all of your belongings in. you will then be given 1 sheet of paper and 1 pencil to use as scrap paper for your test. you will then be taken to your computer testing center. Each computer station has privacy walls and ear plugs as well as sound proof ear muffs. 

Now onto the test. My appointment paper for Pearson View stated I had 135 minutes to complete the test. This is indeed correct. Once at your testing computer the system will walk you through 3 pages and show you how to take the test or what to do for help. Once you begin your test there will be a TIME clock in the upper right hand corner of your computer screen that never goes away. This time clock starts at 135 minutes and actively counts down ( yes you herd correct 135 minutes starts counting when you start on question 1). This way you can always keep an eye on your time. If you need to use the restroom you may easily do so and your test will be paused but your TIME will continue to count down SO PI$$ fast and get back to your computer to continue. I have always been a slow test taker my life often turning in my tests second to last in Highschool. Fear not the time they provide you with is well enough to finish with plenty of extra time. Once you select an answer and go on to the next one you can not go back and change that answer. 

Types of Questions. My test cut me off at 120 questions exactly on the button with 47 minutes left remaining to test. You may have herd some of the rumors by now that the computer may ask you the same question twice, well I witnessed this first hand. Yes the computer may ask you the same question later on down the road. All test questions seemed to be in the same format. 80% of the time you are given a scenario and asked to select the appropriate next step. You may also hear rumors that the 4 different answer selections are very vague and are not clear. This is also true. Be prepared to walk out of the testing room under the assumption you failed. I myself walked out very sad thinking I bombed the test. The computer adaptive testing system tends to give you odd answer selections that just don't seem correct at all. At this point you may be saying to yourself this lucky guy guessed correct most of the time. I can tell you now I was top of my class. read the full 1200 page book cover to cover twice, took every test offered at EMTB.com, completed two study aid books acquired from barns and nobils, Reread all of my class notes AND STILL THINK I FAILED MY TEST!

How did you find out if you passed or failed Buzzvoodoo??? Well to sum it all up. I took my NREMT-B test at 8am on a Tuesday. I logged into NREMT.ORG and by 1:02pm that same day had my results. The results are clear as day and you can not miss it. Once logged into nremt.org if your results have posted positive you will find on the front page your name in the upper left hand corner. your REGISTRY # and an expiration date will be under your name taking up 4 lines. My expiration date is for Exactly 3 years and 5 months from the day I passed my computer adaptive test. I am not sure as to why my license expiration date is not rounded to an even 4 years or an even 3.5 years. For now I am under the assumption that National Registry licenses are only valid for 3 years and 5 months. 

I am fortunate to have passed my NREMT-B test on my first attempt. I would like to share that I have herd rumors that if you get into a car accident you lose out on your 70$ and the test counts as a NON passing attempt. I would also like to state that depending on what state you are in if you do Fail your test and want to attempt a second try you will have to do the application all over again IN PEN AND PAPER. yes that is correct the State of Florida will actually Mail you a hard copy for you to fill out and Mail back to theme. 

More interesting facts I have learned. If you go to school in Florida. Pass your EMT-B class in Florida. Apply to the state of Florida / NREMT.org They will Run your background check for the state of Florida. If you suddenly move to Illinois unexpectedly and get approved by the state of Florida and are approved to take your National Registry test there is NO issues what so ever selecting a testing location in your NEW state. You can actually Live in California, apply to Californias board of health but when approved select a testing location in New York and the system will allow you to do so and take your test at that NY location. In the end you will end up with a California based clearance.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2010)

While I'm confused about the 3 years part, the reason for the 'weird' time frame is because all NREMT certifications expire on the same day, March 31st. If you just passed your exam, the expiration date should be March 31st, 2013, which is about 2.4 years from now (November, December, January, Feburary, March 2011 (5 months=0.4 years), March 2011->1012->2013 (2 years). 

Also, NREMT doesn't do background checks. If you want an initial California certification, all they care about test wise is that you have a current NREMT certification. Where and when you took it is irrelevant. There might be a limit from the time you took the class provided you don't have a current license from another state, but I'm not 100% sure. What will happen, though, is you will need a California Livescan background check to be licensed in California.


----------



## MotoMommy66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I found out yesterday that I had passed the NREMT for EMT-B. It said I now need to pass a psychomotor skills examination. I called the National Registry and asked where I need to do this test, and they said I need to have my school fax over my skills check off list. It's been almost 2 years since I took the course. Sounds odd. Has anyone else had to fax over their EMT-B skills to get nationally certified after passing the computer based NREMT exam??


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds like your instructor or NREMT dropped the ball. When I have taken the NR test I had to pass the practical first and couldn't register to sit for the CBT test until NR recieved confirmation that I passed my practicals...


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I also had the same question show up twice. I really wish some answers were more detailed.  I worried I got cutoff to early and completly bombed the test


----------



## Buzzvoodoo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hypochondriac said:


> Thanks for the info. I also had the same question show up twice. I really wish some answers were more detailed.  I worried I got cutoff to early and completly bombed the test



yeah I wish there was more detailed questions. It was a total waist of computer space if you ask me. There was plenty or room on the screen to give more then just 2 sentences for a question. I was expecting to get cut at 100, but wen it did not happen I knew I would get cut at 110 or 120. It just so happened to cut me at 120 like i was expecting. Everyone thinks they bomb the test simply because of this short question business they got going on. The only thing that made me happen when I left the testing facility was knowing that I am not taking the 6 hour long Nursing test that the hot woman before me stated.


----------

